# Almunecar



## Tolkien2 (May 3, 2014)

Hi, we are thiking of moving to areas surrounding Almunecar and would like to rent for 6 months to make sure we are making the right decision! Can anyone advise us of the best way of doing this?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good idea! Best thing might be to come over on a holiday let somewhere central and contact the letting agents once you are here. You wouldn't want to rent somewhere without seeing it, and agents are notoriously bad at responding to emails etc.

Have a look on this website to see what you get for your money.

alquiler Viviendas Almuñécar | Fotocasa.es


----------



## Tolkien2 (May 3, 2014)

Hi Alcalaina, thanks very much for your help -invaluable! We have booked a holiday from 2/6 in Almunecar for some 15 days, perhaps you could tell us the best way of renting initially for some 3 months. In GB its much cheaper to rent directly from the owners, but who knows whats what in Spain! I cant wait for the sun but I hear it can get quite chilly during the winter?
Any ideas for the best restaurant /taverna in this area? 
Thankyou so much for your wonderfull help.
Alan and Georgina


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tolkien2 said:


> Hi Alcalaina, thanks very much for your help -invaluable! We have booked a holiday from 2/6 in Almunecar for some 15 days, perhaps you could tell us the best way of renting initially for some 3 months. In GB its much cheaper to rent directly from the owners, but who knows whats what in Spain! I cant wait for the sun but I hear it can get quite chilly during the winter?
> Any ideas for the best restaurant /taverna in this area?
> Thankyou so much for your wonderfull help.
> Alan and Georgina


There is a very nice cafe bar (Cafe Ayer) right on the seafront in Almunecar run by a British couple and their daughter (I usually avoid Brit bars but this one is really good, nice food and very pleasant people). They've been living and working in the town for over 10 years and if you called in for a drink or a snack I'm sure they could give you some helpful pointers.

Almunecar is a nice town, but I have to say whenever I've been there in the winter it's been very windy and chilly compared to where I live.


----------



## Tolkien2 (May 3, 2014)

Thats interesting because im sure I picked up before that it was cold during the winter around Almunecar. Where do you reside thats warmer?
Alan


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tolkien2 said:


> Thats interesting because im sure I picked up before that it was cold during the winter around Almunecar. Where do you reside thats warmer?
> Alan


I'm in Velez-Malaga which is 5km inland from Torre del Mar, but I've never noticed anywhere along that stretch of coast East of Malaga, up to and including La Herradura, to be as windy as Almunecar seems to be. Mind you I might just be unlucky and have gone on particularly bad days!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tolkien2 said:


> Thats interesting because im sure I picked up before that it was cold during the winter around Almunecar. Where do you reside thats warmer?
> Alan


What do you classify as "cold"? 

Wherever you are, you will get cold spells. Sometimes the temperatures will be in the high 20s in the middle of the afternoon, but fall to 10 or 12 at night. If your house isn't well insulated (most Spanish houses aren't) it can feel very cold indoors. Sometimes the winter weather will be chilly and wet, but the good thing is that the chilly wet periods don't last long! You just get used to it and put more clothes on.


----------

